# Gold Barb with red spots



## hookedonfishtanks (Feb 23, 2008)

1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons) 
40
2. Is your aquarium setup freshwater or brackish water?
FW
3. How long the aquarium has been set up?
2 months
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know)
1 Angel
2 blue rams
2 scarlet badis
5 male guppies
2 glolite tetras
1 pleco (common) Being rehomed
2 bamboo shrimp
3 gold barbs
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium? yes, 3
6. What temperature is the tank water currently? 80
7. What make/model filter are you using? biowheel penguin 200 filter
8. Are you using a CO2 unit? no
9. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? no
10. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? 5 days ago and about 15%
11. How often do you perform water changes? once a week
12. How often and what foods do you feed your fish? tropical flakes, blood worms, brine shrimp, feed twice a day
13. What type of lighting are you using and how long is it kept on? t5 lights and they are on for about 6-8hrs a day
14. What specific concerns bring you here at this time?
I have a gold bard that was fine last night and today he has red around his mouth, blood red and also two spots on his lower stomach, I am going to try and get some pics and put them up, he is swimming normal and the other barb looks fine.
15. What are your water parameters? 
PH 7.6
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 20
16. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips? Liquid API master test kit
17. When was the last time you bought a fish and how did they behave while in the pet store tank? three days ago and they looked and acted healthy.


----------



## hookedonfishtanks (Feb 23, 2008)

In the pics it is really hard to see the red around the mouth, you can see some of the red near the lower stomach, I have taken many pics and these are the best I can get.


----------



## hookedonfishtanks (Feb 23, 2008)

Should I take the Barb out of the tank? Not only does his mouth still look red but it looks as though it has some white one it now.


----------



## hookedonfishtanks (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry about all the posts, I didn't realize I had to edit within 30 minutes, I have put the barb in a separate tank and taken better pics, I hope this helps.


















Could this just be an injury from another fish?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Your fish must be placed in quarantine tank immediately. I can guess hemorrhagic septicemia which is a fatal bacterial infection. You can't treat with med the main tank with some of those fish in there. Use the Jungle fungus eliminator and methylene blue combination due to the advanced stage. Do not add salt during treatment as the Jungle Fungus Eliminator contains heavy content of salt. The combo is potent enough to work on the problem and safe for those fish.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

By the way, keep your temperature at 76 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything higher, the gold barbs will be unable to tolerate.


----------



## hookedonfishtanks (Feb 23, 2008)

Lupin said:


> Your fish must be placed in quarantine tank immediately. I can guess hemorrhagic septicemia which is a fatal bacterial infection. You can't treat with med the main tank with some of those fish in there. Use the Jungle fungus eliminator and methylene blue combination due to the advanced stage. Do not add salt during treatment as the Jungle Fungus Eliminator contains heavy content of salt. The combo is potent enough to work on the problem and safe for those fish.


Thank you so much. Just to clarify are you saying treat just the barb that is sick in a quarantine tank? I did place him in quarantine a few hours ago, that is how I was able to get better pics.

If I only treat him do I just wait and hope that the other fish will be fine?

Thanks for the tip on the heater, I was told to keep it higher, but I have learned to not listen to anything the LFS has told me.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Treat just the sick fish in QT. There are 2 reasons for the lower temp... one, gold barbs thrive better in cooler water, and 2, many meds can compromise the oxygen content in the water, and there is less oxygen in warm water.

This appears to be a pretty advanced case, so keep an eye on the other fish. Anyone with symptoms, get them to quarantine asap. Do not treat any of the other fish except gold barbs with those meds. That med combo is not safe for some of the other fish, but if you've caught it quick enough, the others may be fine.


----------



## hookedonfishtanks (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you.
He was fine the night before and then when I got up in the morning and fed him that is what he looked like, it was only 8hrs time between looking fine and looking so beat up.
My husband picked up meds today on his way home from work and we will start treatment asap.

I also turned my temp down to 76 so far it is at 78.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
how are things going ?


----------



## hookedonfishtanks (Feb 23, 2008)

He seems to be fine now, thanks everyone.


----------

